# Bad Seed search



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

heres one http://www.badplanet.com/asp/hcity.asp

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

oh link wont work oh well go to the adult costumes then go to creature reachers

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Actually looking for a cheaper price hehe..Hoping to not buy from a retailer if possible.

Aboogada boogada boogada

BOO!


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

I think we've got one.. we haven't used it in a long time and it's too large and uncomfortable for our actors to wear all night. I'll check and see if we've still got it and if it's in good condition I'll see if we might want to sell it. 

I know we've also got one that's a giant bat-creature like this as well. It's got slight damage at the seam of one of the arms, but the rest of the mask and costume is in great condition. I'll look at them and get back to you if we're interested in getting rid of them.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd be interested in BOTH actually.. The bat costume is the other one I was looking for.. Let me know..

Aboogada boogada boogada

BOO!


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

I just got an email from someone wanting to sell their bad seed costume. Let me know soon if you have those two costumes and email me as to what you're asking for them.. Thanks!! 



Aboogada boogada boogada

BOO!


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Bump!

Boo!


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Here is the other costume that we're looking for..









Picture courtesy of Bad Planet. Please email me or post here if you wish to sell yours or know someone who does.

Boo!


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm also interested in the Bat costume if anyone else has a spare! I've been thinking about getting that one for a couple years now, but $300 just seems a bit much for a Hallowe'en costume )


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

I'd like to have any of the creature reachers but I agree that 300-400 is just to much for me to spend right now, so if anyone has a used one that they would be willing to let go at a good price please let me know[)]

Bonzaiiii


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

The closer to H-day it gets.. The more anxious I get.. Both of these costumes are crucial to my display.. Ugh..

Boo!


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

Anyone still looking for the bad Seeed costume, I just saw this on E-bay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=910&item=2267173940&rd=1

Bonzaiiii


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I remember two years ago, about a month after Halloween was over, I went to a Party City and they had that Bat thing costume, which was returned. It had some coloring issues in very minor places, but they were selling it for $99. Unfortunately, I didn't have the money. *grrrrr*

I've been kicking myself ever since.

<center>
Part of AZ Kelsey Middle School's Fall Festival








Georgia's Only Daytime Haunted House!
Saturday, October 30, 2004
</center>


----------



## danteofdoom3 (Aug 28, 2004)

rob the old lady outside the store 

i forgot my password


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok,
This is the only place I have seen that are not way out of whack on the price for the Creature Reachers. 
Mastahh : They have both of the costumes you need. Enter the website and click on morbid masks. The creature reachers are there. 

http://hauntmasters.com/cart/index.html


Toepincher [xx(]

Jack Skellington : 
"I'm the master of fright,and a demon of light and I'll scare you right out of your pants"


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah. They're about the cheapest I've seen online and it looks like they just jacked the prices another 15$ since I last read this thread. Waiting for my local Spirit stores to open up and will use one of their coupons if I cant find one prior to that.

Boo!

My pics
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10085


----------

